# Loads for 25-06



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

I am working up loads for my 25-06. I have been shooting factories for 4 years, finally got plenty of brass accumulated, so I prefer to shoot handloads. This is the first pass using H4831 and Hornady 2562 120 gr HP. I shot 4 shot groups with 6 different powder levels, going with .5 grain increments. At max load, still no signs of over pressure. I have settled on 51.5 grains of H4831. I will hunt with this load this year, and see if I can do better with a different load. I am not sure, but I guess I pulled at least one of nearly every load I tested, or my gun is doing something odd one time out of four. Maybe I should let a better shot work my loads up, lol.
Here are my two targets, the center of the green was two factory bulles to make sure I was about right for sight-in and for fowling shots. I then started with the lowest load on top left green, and went counter-clockwise to top right. I then shot center on red and then max loads on bottom left. I have checked to make sure everything is tight with scope and gun, I guess I just tend to pull occasionally. Close enough to hunt, even with a flyer the center red is 1.25" C to C, .42 with three.
BB


----------



## twang56 (Nov 21, 2010)

Yep! That center on the Red Target is definitely a keeper. Wht is your trigger pull weight?

I found a load for my 25-06s with the Nosler 110 gr Accubond that is very hot per the manuals but shows no signs of excess pressure that shoots like your group. I usually shoot just accuracy groups and not hot but was having trouble getting the accubond to group so i keep heating it up and it went small. I use Reloder 19. Have you found that hot loads in the 25-06 shoot best?


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I think your two good loads are green - lower left and green - upper right. 

I try to tune out the verticle spread. I'm assuming a right to left wind in that your sighters are wide left. 

Are you chasing the group when you shot these (i.e. adjusting for the wind or verticle in an effort to tighten the group) or are you shooting to a single point of aim for each group? 

If you are chasing the groups, the targets tell you very little. If its a constant point of aim, I would play with the green lower left and green upper right. Both reveal very little verticle spread, and the horiz. may be wind. If shot in still conditions, I'd work on the green lower left.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Target*

Twang56-This was my first pass for reloads on the 25-06, it seemed that the almost maximum loads printed best. I am not that great of a shot, so I never am quite sure if it is the load or me. I loaded up 40 for the season and general shooting, I will see how it looks after several trips to the range. I generally try 3-4 new loads each year, varying bullet weights and powders until I get one that works best. I always have trigger jobs done on my rifles, get them to 3-3.5 lbs. (I do not own an adjustable trigger rifle) I have found that max loads work best in my wife's .270, she shoots a compressed load of 60 grains (I think) of H4831 with a 130 gr bullet.

Ernest- the target was right-side up, the pic is wrong. Seems like the flyers were always left, and about 1-1.25". I always hold to the same point of aim. Just shooting for groups now, will dial in later. I would prefer to be about 1" high at 100 yds.
Thanks
BB


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

When loading for hunting conditions i try to stick with the Hogdon Extreme powders they tend not to vary in changing conditions as some of the others do.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Bigbuck,

When you get back to looking for loads put some RL-22 down on your list of powders to try. I have been shooting it almost exclusively since back around 87, and have not had any issues what so ever with it. There were a few bullets that I used along the way where I needed to use another powder with strictly for accuracy reasons, but they were in the 100gr weights. Any bullet going 110grs and up shoot great with it.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*RL22*

Thanks for the tip, Screamingreel. I have a pound of RL22, I will play with it after the season and see what happens.
Good luck to all.
BB


----------



## waden4trout (Nov 9, 2007)

i have found the hotter you make it the better a 25-06 likes it, i currently shoot a remington sendero with winchester and or norma brass, 55gr of IMR 4831, fed 210 primers, with 110gr accubonds. with this load it will shoot tacks out of the paper, another hunting load i have is 53grs of RL-19 with same primer and 120 speer sp. 

i have also found the the superformance 117 gmx loads shoot 1/2" groups at 100 yrds as well


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm shooting the 117 gr Hornadys with 50 gr. of IMR 4831.
Shoots great.
For the first time I will be using it on opening day...


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks for the tips. It should be fun wringing this one out, it seems to like nearly everything I put in it so far.
BB


----------



## CHunter (May 25, 2004)

I'm running 50grs of IMR 4350 behind 115gr Nosler CT Silvertips w/CCI primers.


----------

